# Is the presence of CCTV Camera in Mass Pike Tunnels a lie?



## jomaz (Jul 26, 2009)

The Mass Pike website says they many CCTV cameras monitoring our tunnels, roads, bridges, etc, so why do older Boston tunnels not have cameras? For example, the Prudential Tunnel has CCTV cameras near the entrance and exit, but around the middle like Exit 22 where the tunnel splits no camera is present? And their traffic cams are exploited to monitor multiple roads and are only available for the above ground roadways.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dude, don't you get it?
They're fake man, they're all fake, there ain't no cameras.
They be messing with you dude! They're all up inside your head and they be fuckin wit you bro!!
Wake up dude, it's all mind control and your buying into big time. Come on!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jomaz said:


> The Mass Pike website says they many CCTV cameras monitoring our tunnels, roads, bridges, etc, *so why do older Boston tunnels not have cameras*?


Because the pictures were only in black and white and the flash was distracting to the drivers. Also the cost of film has gone through the roof.

Don't forget the danger of having to shut down lanes while Mass Highway went out and collected the instant photos that were being strewn across the highway.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Lay off the LSD.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

They want you to think there are cameras in the tunnels, because inside the tunnel is the only place where the satelites cannot control your mind.


----------



## jomaz (Jul 26, 2009)

haha. I am not crazy, I am asking because I am wondering if our tunnels are safe. There are many Youtube videos of tunnel accidents and fires and this is what sparked my question. So I would really like honest responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jomaz said:


> haha. I am not crazy, I am asking because I am wondering if our tunnels are safe. There are many Youtube videos of tunnel accidents and fires and this is what sparked my question. So I would really like honest responses. Thanks in advance.


The MassPike is one of the safest interstate highways in the nation in deaths per mile.

Thank your local MSP E Trooper for that the next time you hear someone bitch and moan about them on a Pike detail.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jomaz said:


> haha. I am not crazy, I am asking because I am wondering if our tunnels are safe. There are many Youtube videos of tunnel accidents and fires and this is what sparked my question. So I would really like honest responses. Thanks in advance.


Of course they're all real. That's where the term tunnel vision comes from.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

jomaz said:


> haha. I am not crazy, I am asking because I am wondering if our tunnels are safe. There are many Youtube videos of tunnel accidents and fires and this is what sparked my question. So I would really like honest responses. Thanks in advance.


Hey dumbass how is a camera going to make the tunnel safe. Will they prevent fires and accidents. Your reasoning does not make any sense.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

jomaz said:


> haha. I am not crazy, I am asking because I am wondering if our tunnels are safe. There are many Youtube videos of tunnel accidents and fires and this is what sparked my question. So I would really like honest responses. Thanks in advance.


I'm freaking out man.....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

jomaz said:


> haha. I am not crazy, I am asking because I am wondering if our tunnels are safe. There are many Youtube videos of tunnel accidents and fires and this is what sparked my question. So I would really like honest responses. Thanks in advance.


Did you ever think of, oh, I don't know.......calling the MassPike? Nah, ofcourse you didn't...........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's Over Closed


----------

